# Addons für Diablo 3?



## IkilledKenny (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe mich gefragt ob es vll in naher Zukunft Addons für Diablo 3 geben wird, ganz ähnlich wie bei WoW. 
z.B sowas wie einen dmgmeter alá Recount womit man mal schauen kann wieviel Schaden man im Vergleich zu seinem Mitspielern macht oder einfach mal den DMGoutput bei verschiedenen Skillungen vergleichen kann. 
Oder vll sowas wie Auctioneer um das Geschehen im AH besser überbrlicken zu können.

Ist sowas technisch überhaupt möglich? Würde Blizzard sowas zulassen? Und wollen wir das überhaupt? fragen über fragen


----------



## quiesel (25. Juni 2012)

Leider wird es KEINE Addons geben, aussage von Blizz.


----------



## flaminator45 (25. Juni 2012)

Wozu bitteschön addons? O.o Solange die Gegner fallen is es doch wurscht. Und die effektivität unterschiedlicher Skills kann man auch beim Farmen testen, wenn die Gegner schneller fallen als mit nem anderen Skill is der Neue wohl besser


----------



## Kamsi (25. Juni 2012)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe mich gefragt ob es vll in naher Zukunft Addons für Diablo 3 geben wird, ganz ähnlich wie bei WoW.



Nein



> z.B sowas wie einen dmgmeter alá Recount womit man mal schauen kann wieviel Schaden man im Vergleich zu seinem Mitspielern macht oder einfach mal den DMGoutput bei verschiedenen Skillungen vergleichen kann.



es gibt excel tabellen mit formeln wo du dir das selbst ausrechnen lässt



> Oder vll sowas wie Auctioneer um das Geschehen im AH besser überbrlicken zu können.



ist von blizzard nicht erwünscht da das auktionshaus in diablo 3 anders als in wow auch mit echten geld geht




> Ist sowas technisch überhaupt möglich? Würde Blizzard sowas zulassen? Und wollen wir das überhaupt? fragen über fragen



diablo 3 wurde ohne addon schnittstelle programmiert sie müssten kompletten programmcode umschreiben dafür und da da blizzard immer mehr in wow die addons einschränkt würden sie sich die mühe nicht für d3 machen


----------



## Dagonzo (26. Juni 2012)

flaminator45 schrieb:


> Wozu bitteschön addons? O.o Solange die Gegner fallen is es doch wurscht. Und die effektivität unterschiedlicher Skills kann man auch beim Farmen testen, wenn die Gegner schneller fallen als mit nem anderen Skill is der Neue wohl besser


Ihm geht es wahrscheinlich darum, wenn andere weniger Schaden machen, die aus der Gruppe zu feuern


----------

